# boots and belts?



## troymclure (Apr 4, 2013)

what boots do you guys wear/recommend?

how about belts?


----------



## Achilles (Apr 4, 2013)

5/11 tactical black, with side zip (a must) 
Not sure the belt name but it has a web look to it.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Apr 5, 2013)

Achilles said:


> 5/11 tactical black, with side zip (a must)
> Not sure the belt name but it has a web look to it.



Might the belt be the 5.11 operator belt?


----------



## Household6 (Apr 5, 2013)

I've always preferred steel toes. It's a great added protection for my delicate little piggies, and sometimes I need to wedge my feet in places... 

Here's mine, probably not very helpful since these are women's boots: http://www.steel-toe-shoes.com/Merc...D&Product_Code=DMR12780001F&Category_Code=201

But the website there has a huge selection of side zips and slip ons.. AND they have a special section just for American made footwear..


----------



## shfd739 (Apr 5, 2013)

Haix boots. Zipper is on the laces instead of the side which to feels like it has more ankle support.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Apr 5, 2013)

Whites and a black duty belt


----------



## Bullets (Apr 5, 2013)

We are issued Haix, and i wont put my feet in anything else. Not only are they great boots, but you can send them out to Haix and have them resoled, new laces, new insoles, cleaned polished and deodorized for $75, repaired with new toe caps, reflective panels, or any other damage.  So you might shell out 2-3 hundred initially, but they will last longer and cost less then buying new boots every year or two

Used to wear the blackhawk riggers belt, have since upgraded to a cobra buckle


----------



## tonkseyboy (Apr 6, 2013)

Just bought a pair of Haix airpower R8`s .Love them so far !!!!!


----------



## Ace 227 (Apr 8, 2013)

I've been wearing a pair of 6" Under Armour Valsetz for just over a year and I LOVE them! I have worn dozens of pairs of boots between the military, EMS, and fire and these are by far the most comfortable. They are incredibly light with a running shoe tread yet have ankle support like a snowboarding boot.  The only downside is that they are not leather or waterproof but that really hasn't been too big of a deal.

As far as belts, I had been wearing a foliage green belt by Spec-Ops that I bought at the clothing and sales at Ft. Sam and wore for about 3 years straight. I was heartbroken when after an entire year at my service, one of my supervisors finally told me that I had to wear a black belt(we wear navy blue pants and shirts). He even gave me a brand new 5.11 operator belt(which I hate) and I'm still upset, lol


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Apr 9, 2013)

HAIX BOOTS.  Very comfortable with good protective features and support.  A little spendy, but as mentioned before you can send 'em back for a little TLC so the cost evens out after a while.


----------



## Tigger (Apr 9, 2013)

We're encouraged to wear hiking boots at my new spot so I'm rocking my super comfy Asolo Fugitive GTXs.


----------



## troymclure (Apr 9, 2013)

cost isnt really an issue, ive always bought the most comfortable work boot i could find. offshore boots i always bought top of the line redwings since they lasted the longest, and were the most comfortable.

but a boot thats good for 12+ hours standing on a wet steel deck isnt going to be a good boot for much else.


----------



## Kevinf (Apr 9, 2013)

www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0023RSIUC/


----------



## wanderingmedic (Apr 10, 2013)

I got a pair of ****ies work shoes from Costco for like $25 and love them. They are comfortable and sturdy with aluminum soles (i like the protection just in case I step on something really sharp) and are a flat black so they look professional even when they get a little dirty. Best part is they are lighter than boots.


----------



## cspinebrah (Apr 15, 2013)

If you want to look real sharp, look up ALL AMERICAN 401's I like the square toe. and polish those bad boys everyday. And as for the belt, a solid black D ring blet.


----------



## Vinnie (Apr 21, 2013)

UA VALSETZ 7" TACTICAL BOOTS and 5.11 Tactical Belt. I must say the UA boots are the most comfortable pair of boots i ever worn.


----------



## citizensoldierny (Apr 23, 2013)

Currently for boots it Belleville Khyber, I liked what I read about it being a "combat hiker", recieved them and they seem to deliver on this claim, and areexceptionally comfortable. If they're half as durable as the military issue Bellevilles I've had I should have them a good long time. As for belt good old leather 1 3/4 uniform type.


----------

